# Window Tints



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey there all..

I know this is one for the modded car buffs out there. I am going to get the windows tinted on the Mondie to keep the inside cool and the sun away from my son! I want to know if anyone can recomend me a good window tint company that can supply top quality tints. I dont care about cost as I just want the best job possible and no cheap Halfords muck either slapped on!
I am thinking of going to Pentagon in Lisburn as they have come highly recomended by a few friends who got their BMw's and Audi's done by them as a dealer recomendation. Has anyone used them or can recomend better!
Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Ronnie:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I've used pentagon before and would also recommend them!  

Don't forget that they can only do from the 'B' post backwards, due to current laws, if your front side windows are factory tinted.  

Alan W


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Ronnie, not used Pentagon Lisbourn, but the Audi dealer I used to work at used there Manchester branch once to do a job -- VERY professional and top finish.

We asked if they wanted us to remove the trims for them, but they said they would rather do it -- they did it quicker than we could :lol:


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Pentagon in Lisburn are the only people I would recommend in Northern Ireland to do your tints.

I have seen some "pro" jobs from other firms that a ok-ish looking. Pentagon will tint to the very edge of your windows - other firms wont.

The guy in lisburn is called simon.... Brilliant at his job... not the cheapest but deffo the best.

If you are fussy - it is the only place to go.


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

I have used Pentagon in Glasgow and they did a excellent job on my Subaru SVX


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Car is booked into Pentagon in 2 weeks for midnight tint rears and light smoke fronts thanks 4 the recomendations...


----------



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

was going to say up my way that JJ tints would be very professional and do a brilliant job but i see you already have the car booked in.

good luck with them, will look the part


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Ronnie said:


> Car is booked into Pentagon in 2 weeks for midnight tint rears and light smoke fronts thanks 4 the recomendations...


Just right!!! JJ tints are well....................:lol:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

I have got tints, but looking back, I wish I knew about these before. They are flexible sunblinds that fit against your windows, and when you sell the car you can take them out.

http://www.oesunshades.com/home.htm


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Wozza said:


> I have got tints, but looking back, I wish I knew about these before. They are flexible sunblinds that fit against your windows, and when you sell the car you can take them out.
> 
> http://www.oesunshades.com/home.htm


They look good:thumb:

I have emailed them for a price, seem to be a better option for my needs


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Well she's booked in for next Thurs I am getting mid night on the back doors Quarter and rear windows and light smoke up front!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Got the car back this evening and she looks great!!! will post a few pics she is not clean but I am sick and in bed so will post more when i can.. I can't recomment Pentagon enough the job was first class and servive excellent.. It might be a bit more than Bubba's back street tints but its worth it!!!:thumb:


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

that looks superb ronnie!


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

NICE. Got the number?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

028 92634422


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Looking very very nice there Ronnie, getting tempted to get my black focus done  Just the same time all round that you have in your front windows.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

The fronts are light smoke dark enough then the next is dark smoke which is pretty nice. If we didn't have Jack I would have gone light smoke all round or at most light smoke at the front and dark smoke at the rear.. But then the std tints on the modie are pretty dark as standard.


----------

